# GH new pay model



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m loving the new pay model. My biggest complain about GH has always been that it relies too much on tips/luck. Every order I got today was between $8-$9.50.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed a few zero tip sub 2 miles orders were paying $10 > tonight.

I guess GH is subsidizing those orders due to drivers unwillingness of picking up $3.5 orders.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Reason #51 on why I quit rideshare. Delivery is where it is at for me. Less hours, almost twice as much money, less dead miles in fact far less total miles. Only thing is DoorDash is a criminal outfit and you have to email them almost nightly to try to recoup your bonuses (I do DD while I wait for GH orders, along with UE). I shouldn't say "never"....but I don't ever see myself ferrying another pax unless something happens with my delivery accounts.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

GH non tip orders aren’t bad anymore. $8+ plus a decent chance at a cash tip sounds good to me


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Im getting a bunch of $3 non tip orders and $6 orders wth


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm loving the new pay model. My biggest complain about GH has always been that it relies too much on tips/luck. Every order I got today was between $8-$9.50.





uberboy1212 said:


> Im getting a bunch of $3 non tip orders and $6 orders wth


I've noticed a lot of inconsistencies with GH. Last Saturday it was all PF Chaings, Red Lobster, Appleby's. $25, $20, $15 tips. (I got a $6 tip on a friggin TB order) Yesterday it's all Taco Bell, Little Ceaser's and Panda $2-$5 tips.

Another er thing I noticed this week (I started paying attention) is how many people tip 1, 2, 3 days later on UE. I've checked every day this week and I'll average 25% of orders include tips, three days later it will be up to 75-80%.

I had two days last week that I had tips in every delivery, but it took several days for them to show up.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like GrubHub is back to the old pay model. I rejected so many sub $5 delivery today.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Looks like GrubHub is back to the old pay model. I rejected so many sub $5 delivery today.


Yea same here wth that was fast


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I also noticed the "offer is too low" is no longer an option to reject the offer.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Man, I screwed up big time twice yesterday. Worked 3 hrs in the morning, 3 hrs in the evening.
1.5 hours into the morning, I get my first ping. During the delivery, I get another and accept it so I get 85% acceptance for the minimum. It’s a $10 offer 10 miles away!

Last offer of the night: Double order from Costa Vida. Accept it without looking and they’re both 5 miles away from the restaurant. IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS. I wouldn’t have been so mad if I’d have realized and done the delivery further from home first.

Oh well. Need to pay attention! Still made $80/6 hours and worked on my car for at least 2.5 hours during my blocks.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> During the delivery, I get another and accept it so I get 85% acceptance for the minimum. It's a $10 offer 10 miles away!


In my market, the acceptance threshold to get the guaranteed minimum for a block is 90%. Here's what I want to know, though. Does declining a ping while you are off block count against your acceptance rate for receiving the guarantee? For example, lets say I work a 2-hour block. It's dead, and I don't get any pings. Then, with 10 minutes left in the block, I get a ping. I accept it so I don't lose my guarantee. I go to the restaurant. I pick up the order. I start toward the customer. By now, 10 minutes have passed and my block is over. I am still en route to the customer to finish my final delivery, but I am off block at this point. If I get a ping at this point and decline it, does that mean my acceptance rate is now 50% (1/2) and I don't get the guarantee, even though I accepted every ping during my block?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> so I get 85% acceptance for the minimum. It's a $10 offer 10 miles away!


Doesn't sounds like the Pro level is worth it, I would expect more $$$ and less mileage.










Block is a poor way to describe how many hours worked so I use the delivery accepted time instead.

For this week,
Tuesday, first pick up was 5:08 and last picked up was 7:32
Wednesday, first pick up was 5:00 and last pick up was 6:34
Thursday, first pick up was 4:48 and last pick up was 8:00

I reject any pick up that is too far, in bad area, in bad restaurant, too little pay, and make me wait too long. If I get to the restaurant and they havn't enter the order, I reject and move on.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> In my market, the acceptance threshold to get the guaranteed minimum for a block is 90%. Here's what I want to know, though. Does declining a ping while you are off block count against your acceptance rate for receiving the guarantee? For example, lets say I work a 2-hour block. It's dead, and I don't get any pings. Then, with 10 minutes left in the block, I get a ping. I accept it so I don't lose my guarantee. I go to the restaurant. I pick up the order. I start toward the customer. By now, 10 minutes have passed and my block is over. I am still en route to the customer to finish my final delivery, but I am off block at this point. If I get a ping at this point and decline it, does that mean my acceptance rate is now 50% (1/2) and I don't get the guarantee, even though I accepted every ping during my block?


I think it's the overall acceptance rate for the day whether on block or not.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> In my market, the acceptance threshold to get the guaranteed minimum for a block is 90%. Here's what I want to know, though. Does declining a ping while you are off block count against your acceptance rate for receiving the guarantee? For example, lets say I work a 2-hour block. It's dead, and I don't get any pings. Then, with 10 minutes left in the block, I get a ping. I accept it so I don't lose my guarantee. I go to the restaurant. I pick up the order. I start toward the customer. By now, 10 minutes have passed and my block is over. I am still en route to the customer to finish my final delivery, but I am off block at this point. If I get a ping at this point and decline it, does that mean my acceptance rate is now 50% (1/2) and I don't get the guarantee, even though I accepted every ping during my block?


Say goodbye to the guarantee. Did the same thing you described. Had to be somewhere after my block, had no choice but to decline. Pleaded with support and they said tough luck. I learned you need to go offline as soon as your block is over so you won't get any pings when your scheduled time is done. That was a $13 mistake.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I also noticed the "offer is too low" is no longer an option to reject the offer.


They have an array of reasons to reject trash orders.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Say goodbye to the guarantee. Did the same thing you described. Had to be somewhere after my block, had no choice but to decline. Pleaded with support and they said tough luck. I learned you need to go offline as soon as your block is over so you won't get any pings when your scheduled time is done. That was a $13 mistake.


Can you set the app to stop receiving new requests while you are on a delivery, or are you just at their mercy during that time?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Can you set the app to stop receiving new requests while you are on a delivery, or are you just at their mercy during that time?


You just make yourself "unavailable" in the app, i's the same way you turn on "accept offer".



Toby2 said:


> I learned you need to go offline as soon as your block is over so you won't get any pings when your scheduled time is done. That was a $13 mistake.


No, you go offline as soon as you don't want to do new orders.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

There’s only one problem. Say your on a 2 hour block. You only made $6.50 so far, and your 1 hour and 55 minutes in, you get a ping. Even if your on a delivery you have to take it or the guarantee is gone.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> guarantee


I don't care about guarantee in my market.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I don't care about guarantee in my market.
> View attachment 308457


So what does that mean. You sit around and wait for a $10+ order.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> So what does that mean. You sit around and wait for a $10+ order.


My limit is within 2 miles, $7+ orders. I'd drive more miles to pick up if the $$ is more.

I'm not driving 5 miles to pick up a $5 order.

No tip? I'm not delivering your order.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

If that what works best for you, that’s fine. I try to do at least the $1 a mile plan. More $ is great and most are. Not worried about tips as long as the payout is ok. Again I do weekends and maybe 2 hours a few week days during lunch. I grab what I can.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> If that what works best for you, that's fine. I try to do at least the $1 a mile plan.


How is his strategy inconsistent with that? He won't drive a long distance to pick up a low-paying delivery. If the payout is higher, then he will consider driving further to pick it up. Seems consistent with trying to achieve at least $1 per mile.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> How is his strategy inconsistent with that? He won't drive a long distance to pick up a low-paying delivery. If the payout is higher, then he will consider driving further to pick it up. Seems consistent with trying to achieve at least $1 per mile.


I'll disagree LM. He won't do 5 miles for $5. I will, ( that's not great but I take what I can). If I sat and waited for a 2 mile $7 delivery, I'd end up going home with no money for the day. He wouldn't take a 5 mile $8 order? I would in a heartbeat. Like I said I don't care if it's tipped if the $ is there. Everyone sets their limits. It's all good.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I'll disagree LM. He won't do 5 miles for $5. I will, ( that's not great but I take what I can). If I sat and waited for a 2 mile $7 delivery, I'd end up going home with no money for the day. He wouldn't take a 5 mile $8 order? I would in a heartbeat. Like I said I don't care if it's tipped if the $ is there. Everyone sets their limits. It's all good.


There is a misunderstanding, I'd like to clear up now.

PICKUP mile is what I was talking about, the distance from my current location to the restaurant. Not the total miles nor the restaurant to custom miles.

I will not drive 5 miles from my current location to the restaurant for $5, then have to drive some more miles to the customer.

You may consider picking up an order from a restaurant 2 mile away and deliver it for another 2 miles for $4, but I will not.

I can see $1 a mile model is fine for a share riding service when you can pickup a rider, drive 10 or more miles easily from an airport, hotel, bar, whatever and only take 20-25 minutes to do so.

But the $1 a mile is too little for food delivery drivers. This is due to wait time at restaurant, time spent finding customer at their apartment complex, app sending us to remote delivery location with dead miles, and etc. My average trip per hour is about 2 trips per hour. I've decided back when I got the $3/trip with UE that I rather not work than work for less than minimum wage in my market.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I understand. You know what you’re doing. You been at this for awhile. I have to. There are a hundred variables for deliveries. That $5 trip turns into $15. That $8 one turns into a nightmare. At the end of a day or week I’m happy because I usually do very well. I’m sure you do to.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I cancelled a $20 trip because I drove around the restaurant and there was no parking for 3 blocks, and I gave up looking.
I also cancelled a $15 trip because IHOP havn't even enter the order into the point of sale machine 5 minutes after I arrived.
I've delivered a no-tip order once and that was a total disaster. https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-hours-late-order-delivered.313059/

So no, we can't predict what's gonna happen.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

It still sounds to me like you're both doing the same thing. You just have a different $/mile threshold that you consider to be acceptable. Same basic principal, different threshold.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The deliveries take too long, period

Time is money (I know you've never heard that before).

Low payout orders wouldn't be nearly as bad if the driver could drive to the restaurant, pickup the order, deliver it, and be back at their perch in under 15 minutes. In other words, QUANTITY of deliveries could help make up for lack of QUALITY deliveries.

Unfortunately, these greedy companies expect drivers to sacrifice both quantity and quality, and then they complain about low acceptance rates.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I cherry pick my orders. I don't like this. I don't see any more high paying orders. :-(


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve always worked off block, just signed in. They say you have to schedule blocks, but that’s not true. Try just logging in one day. But if you do just log in, don’t do it on a day you’re scheduled because it screws with your minimum.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

There are many tricks to making sure you get the GH guarantee. These are tried and true. Unfortunately for all of you, I don’t reveal them. Don’t want a new hoard of delivery ants in my area.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> In my market, the acceptance threshold to get the guaranteed minimum for a block is 90%. Here's what I want to know, though. Does declining a ping while you are off block count against your acceptance rate for receiving the guarantee? For example, lets say I work a 2-hour block. It's dead, and I don't get any pings. Then, with 10 minutes left in the block, I get a ping. I accept it so I don't lose my guarantee. I go to the restaurant. I pick up the order. I start toward the customer. By now, 10 minutes have passed and my block is over. I am still en route to the customer to finish my final delivery, but I am off block at this point. If I get a ping at this point and decline it, does that mean my acceptance rate is now 50% (1/2) and I don't get the guarantee, even though I accepted every ping during my block?


I can't say for sure as I've never had that scenario, but as I know any delivery, block of no block, counts towards the minimum, I watch the clock and go "unavailable" the second my block is over, even if I'm on a delivery.

I've been screwed with a $3 Taco Bell order miles away every time I've spaced out and forgot to change my status.



Solid 5 said:


> There are many tricks to making sure you get the GH guarantee. These are tried and true. Unfortunately for all of you, I don't reveal them. Don't want a new hoard of delivery ants in my area.


Guarantee is a booby prize for picking the wrong blocks. If I'm not making at least double the guarantee, I'm double dipping and letting the $5 Taco Bell deliveries wait.



Toby2 said:


> There's only one problem. Say your on a 2 hour block. You only made $6.50 so far, and your 1 hour and 55 minutes in, you get a ping. Even if your on a delivery you have to take it or the guarantee is gone.


It's happened to me more than once. I swear, it's how GH gets crappy deliveries delivered: send them to drivers who's blocks are ending that are on the verge of making the guarantee.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> I can't say for sure as I've never had that scenario, but as I know any delivery, block of no block, counts towards the minimum, I watch the clock and go "unavailable" the second my block is over, even if I'm on a delivery.
> 
> I've been screwed with a $3 Taco Bell order miles away every time I've spaced out and forgot to change my status.
> 
> ...


I schedule myself 4 blocks a day.......11-7 M-Sat, 11-3 Sunday. 52 hours. I make twice what I did ferrying around drunks and millenials and ghetto trash. And food doesn't ask for aux cords or complain about the music. Oh, and I'm driving about 15%-20% less miles a week (I can tell you last week I averaged $1.38/mile, well over twice the going mileage rate).

I know the game and how to play it, very simple as that. Like I said, you couldn't pay me enough to reveal my secret to said game. And unless the food delivery market crashes, I'll never have a pax in my car again.


----------

